# Please critique possible buy - event prospect OTTB *pics*



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm in a position where I can afford a second horse, (if any of you recall I had taken in a rescue but had to place her with a friend of mind that has retired her to the status of pampered pasture pet) and this mare came to my attention.

These aren't my pictures but were sent to me by the trainer. She has just come off the track, is 4 years old. 16.3hh. Hasn't had any injuries, no bad vices, a little hot from the track but nothing major. I'm thinking of going and checking her out. If I do get her, I would pasture her for the winter, with only feeding, grooming, etc no working, and start her in the spring.

Please tell me what you think??


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I really like her a lot. She is a bit steep in her shoulder and pastern, but other than that she looks really good!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She looks good! Really healthy IMO


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like her and I think she has potential. She seems to have a good solid build and she'll probably fill out nicely with training. You should go take a look.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Do you think her croup is too short/steep?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

*shameless bump*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's rather short (in body), but built together nicely. Frankly I think she has lots of potential (and she's cute too). I'd give her at least a look.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think she is going to look really good once she fills out a bit and matures a bit more. While her conformation isn't perfect (is there such thing as perfect?) I don't see anything that would prevent her from being a good riding horse.

I guess the big question is what do you plan on using her for? Then maybe responses can be tailored better for what you want to do with her.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

^it says in the title that she's looking at her as an eventing propect^


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Oops. LOL. FAIL in reading for me.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

LOL it's ok. I'm looking for an eventing prospect.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I wanted to add that she is free and two hours from me. The owner says there's a man that wants to get her as a broodmare. Such a waste  I wonder if I could find someone to go get her for me.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

She looks to be a good horse for free!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'll say.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you need to find someone to get her ASAP before her beauty and eventing prospect is wasted she looks like she's a keeper!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Try putting a listing on movemyhorse.com ( I think that is the name of it)-- you may find someone willing to do it pretty cheaply as a "filler" spot as part of a longer run they are coming through on. I put out a feeler on my mini and got quotes of $150 from several people as a filler run. You might also talk to the folks around the barn where Carolina is at and find someone who would be willing to do it for you for fuel cost and a little for their time.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i think you should get her, she is very pretty and looks pretty good and healthy, 
Plus if she is used as a broodmare, well thats a waste on her, you would have much better use of her.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think she's gorgeous, especially if she is free, go get her before she goes! I really like her. She's very well put together. Obviously undertoned and in need of a few groceries but I think she would make a really good prospect.

I would be jumping on this one. A very nice looking horse.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

The fact that she is FREE overrules any of her small conformation flaws - hook up a trailer and go get her fast before she's gone!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She's mine!! Yay! I hope she likes Carolina! She's not 16.3 though she's actually 17hh if she's four she's not likely to get bigger is she? 
My barn manager is going to call me later and hopefully she can get her in the morning.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She's mine!! Yay! I hope she likes Carolina! She's not 16.3 though she's actually 17hh if she's four she's not likely to get bigger is she? 
My barn manager is going to call me later and hopefully she can get her in the morning.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay Congrats !


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

yay! Wow, what a nice horse for a nice price(free!)  I hope she works out for you


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thanks! I'm excited but I'll be more excited when I have her in my hot little paws. Course I won't be soing much with her til next year. Give her time to rest, grow and chill.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the world of ottb I have had mine a little over a month now and it has been an exciting experience good luck keep us updated


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thanks. Not my first OTTB though. Love them lots!


----------

